# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Thanh lý nhiều thứ

## dangduc

Em thanh lý vài thứ dư dùng:
1. Driver CSD5814N-P + motor PK566-NA (đã xong)

2. Bộ kit CNC mach3 gồm  BOB LPT 5 trục + 4 driver TB6560: (đã xong)

3. Contactor Mitubishi SR-N4 coil 110V:200k.

7. Hộp số trục vít KEG full nhôm tỉ số truyền 1:20, cốt vào/ ra 10/15, 2vsize 60:  1xsize 86: 1000k.

8. Nguồn Nemic Lambda 24V-14A điện 100-240V: (đã xong)

9. Driver Sanyo PMM-BA-5653 dùng cho motor size 86 điện 220V: 600k/1 mua 3 bao ship.

10. Nguồn Nemic Lambda 24V-4,2A điện 220V: (đã xong)

----------


## thang1402

Mục số 2 có cáp LPT VÀ CÁP USB LUÔN KHÔNG BÁC

----------


## Caychevoi

Bể gạch ke vuông thì báo mình nhé

----------


## dangduc

> Mục số 2 có cáp LPT VÀ CÁP USB LUÔN KHÔNG BÁC


Có cáp USB còn LPT thì hình như e còn 1 sợi cũ để e kt lại.

----------


## dangduc

> Bể gạch ke vuông thì báo mình nhé


Vâng, bể e sẽ báo cho bác.

----------


## dangduc

Chào các bác, e cần thanh lý bộ trượt THK KR46, kích thước 1042x85 vitme 1520 ht 800 (đã xong)

----------

mytho

----------


## Nam CNC

mình lấy 2 cái nguồn 24V nha . Xác nhận và nhắn cho mình số tài khoản.

----------


## dangduc

> mình lấy 2 cái nguồn 24V nha . Xác nhận và nhắn cho mình số tài khoản.


E xin lỗi bác Nam nhé, có bác gần nhà chạy qua lấy rồi ạ do mải đi làm nên e chưa cập nhật kịp, mong bác thông cảm.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## dangduc

1. Cáp tín hiệu KCVVBS 0.2mm TACHII chưa sử dụng dài chừng 15m có sẵn connector 2 đầu như hình 350k/sợi 1300k/ 4 sợi.

2. Hộp số e mua của bác nào trên 4r tỉ số truyền 1:360 , không có thời gian nghịch nên ra đi: (đã xong)

----------


## Xuan Gio

Em gach mon nay nha bac.
2. Hộp số e mua của bác nào trên 4r tỉ số truyền 1:360 , không có thời gian nghịch nên ra đi: 350k/1 có 2 cái.
[/QUOTE]

----------


## dangduc

> Em gach mon nay nha bac.
> 2. Hộp số e mua của bác nào trên 4r tỉ số truyền 1:360 , không có thời gian nghịch nên ra đi: 350k/1 có 2 cái.


[/QUOTE

Vâng, cám ơn bác.

----------


## Phươngcnc

E lấy 2 cái hợp số trục vít nhe a
0939867788

----------


## vufree

Hộp số trục vít có độ rơ không Bác????

----------


## dangduc

> Hộp số trục vít có độ rơ không Bác????


Có rơ một chút bác ơi, chỉ có loại hộp số trục vít kiểu vit me bi mới có độ rơ nhỏ còn loại này là loại thường.

----------

vufree

----------


## em chỉ hát

9. Driver Sanyo PMM-BA-5653 dùng cho motor size 86 điện 220V: 600k/1 mua 3 bao ship

Mấy bộ này còn không anh, có chạy được cho 103h7853-8053 không anh?
Xin cảm ơn!

----------


## dangduc

> 9. Driver Sanyo PMM-BA-5653 dùng cho motor size 86 điện 220V: 600k/1 mua 3 bao ship
> 
> Mấy bộ này còn không anh, có chạy được cho 103h7853-8053 không anh?
> Xin cảm ơn!


Vẫn còn bác ạ, cái này dùng cho size 86 của bác là size 60 chạy thì vẫn được nhưng e chưa thử bao giờ nên không biết có vấn đề gì không.

----------


## Trần minh

> Vẫn còn bác ạ, cái này dùng cho size 86 của bác là size 60 chạy thì vẫn được nhưng e chưa thử bao giờ nên không biết có vấn đề gì không.


Hộp số lỗ cốt ra phi bn vậy bác

----------


## dangduc

> Hộp số lỗ cốt ra phi bn vậy bác


Hộp số trục vis cả 2 loại lớn nhỏ cốt ra đều là 15 cốt vào 10 bác ạ, còn hộp số Harmonic thì e bán rồi nên e cũng không nhớ rõ.

----------


## dangduc

Dư dùng e thanh lý 3 bộ driver Sanyo PMM-BA-5653 220V 5 phase  1.7tr

----------


## namhasg

[QUOTE=dangduc;146676]Em thanh lý vài thứ dư dùng:

9. Driver Sanyo PMM-BA-5653 dùng cho motor size 86 điện 220V: 600k/1 mua 3 bao ship.


3 con driver này còn không bạn, test sống không bạn ?

----------


## dangduc

[QUOTE=namhasg;151869]


> Em thanh lý vài thứ dư dùng:
> 
> 9. Driver Sanyo PMM-BA-5653 dùng cho motor size 86 điện 220V: 600k/1 mua 3 bao ship.
> Đính kèm 60659
> 
> 3 con driver này còn không bạn, test sống không bạn ?


Vẫn còn bác ạ, bao quay đầu bác ơi.

----------


## dangduc

E còn dư ít nhôm 40x80 dài 900 nặng 21kg 7 cây (Đã xong)

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> E còn dư ít nhôm 40x80 dài 900 nặng 21kg 7 cây 1.3tr (có gạch)


7 cây 1tr3 ah hay 1 cây 1tr3 vậy bác chủ nghe nó sai sai

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> E còn dư ít nhôm 40x80 dài 900 nặng 21kg 7 cây 1.3tr (có gạch)


 Bể gạch em lấy mớ nhôm này làm kệ nhé bác chủ  ĐT 0913101701 ( Tân)

----------


## dangduc

> 7 cây 1tr3 ah hay 1 cây 1tr3 vậy bác chủ nghe nó sai sai


1.3tr tất cả bác ạ.

----------


## dangduc

> Bể gạch em lấy mớ nhôm này làm kệ nhé bác chủ  ĐT 0913101701 ( Tân)


Vâng, mớ nhôm vẫn còn bác nhé.

----------


## dangduc

[QUOTE=namhasg;151869]


> Em thanh lý vài thứ dư dùng:
> 
> 9. Driver Sanyo PMM-BA-5653 dùng cho motor size 86 điện 220V: 600k/1 mua 3 bao ship.
> Đính kèm 60659
> 
> 3 con driver này còn không bạn, test sống không bạn ?


3 con đó e vẫn còn và bao test bác ạ.

----------


## dangduc

E thanh lí 5 bộ Driver 5 phase vexta SD5107P3 + motor PK544AW-N10. đủ cáp động lực và điều khiển. ( đã xong)

----------


## dangduc

Lên đời e cần thanh lý 3 motor vexta PK599: (đã xong)

----------


## dangduc

E còn ít đồ tháo tủ không dùng cần thanh lý:
1. PLC Misubishi A171SHCPUN và module điều khiển 2 servo chạy mạng: 800k.

2. Biến áp FUKUDA 3 pha 1.5kVA 220-380: 1tr

3. Lọc nguồn TDK 3 pha 10A: 200k

4. Mớ contactor, relay, protector: 700k.

----------


## CNC3DS

hàng đẹp quá ạ

----------


## dangduc

> hàng đẹp quá ạ


Cảm ơn bác  :Smile: )

----------


## dangduc

E dọn xưởng tiếp tục thanh lý
8. PK566NBC 400k/2

9. PK5913AHWM có thắng (đã xong)


10. Bộ trượt Thk KR46 1620 ht 800: (đã xong)

11. Drive step syn 1tr5 3 cái điện 220V

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Gach mục so 8.pm zalo cho bac rồi nhé

----------


## dangduc

Có bác đã lấy rồi ạ, cám ơn bác

----------


## vufree

Cặp số 10 có chắn bụi không Bác??? nếu không có thì chế thêm có dễ không???

----------


## ktshung

em muốn lấy riêng 4 contactor dược không bác

----------


## dangduc

> Cặp số 10 có chắn bụi không Bác??? nếu không có thì chế thêm có dễ không???


Dạ không có bác ơi, e nghĩ chế hơi bị chua đấy tại vì cơ chế chắn bụi của nó khá là giống với thằng iai có tấm mỏng chắn bụi luồn qua con lăn trên con trượt.

----------


## dangduc

> em muốn lấy riêng 4 contactor dược không bác


Dạ được bác ơi, có gì bác zalo e gửi thông số từng con để mua cho chắc chắn nhé.

----------


## dangduc

12. Quả nguồn taiwan điện 110 24V-2.1A tháo tủ 100K
Đính kèm 71353
13. Driver mitsu J3 40B full jack thiếu mỗi cái motor với nắp che 900k 
Đính kèm 71354
14. Tay quay SEIKI 300k

15. Cặp pk266 made in Usa đẹp lung linh 0.9o/step 400k

----------


## vufree

> Dạ được bác ơi, có gì bác zalo e gửi thông số từng con để mua cho chắc chắn nhé.


căng ha, tính làm chạy gỗ mà không chắn bụi thì chịu hông nổi

----------


## dangduc

căng ha, tính làm chạy gỗ mà không chắn bụi thì chịu hông nổi[/QUOTE]
Vâng, bụi gỗ dính vào thì hơi bị mệt  :Frown:

----------


## dangduc

16. Máng cáp điện kích thước bao wxhxl 30x40x1000 (đã xong)

----------


## tvn24680

> 16. Máng cáp điện kích thước bao wxhxl 30x40x1000 650K/6 cái


Em cần 2 cái bác có bán k ạ

----------


## dangduc

> Em cần 2 cái bác có bán k ạ


Vâng bác liên hệ zalo cho e xin địa chỉ e gửi nhé.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Vâng bác liên hệ zalo cho e xin địa chỉ e gửi nhé.


Còn mấy cái em lấy nốt

----------


## tvn24680

> Vâng bác liên hệ zalo cho e xin địa chỉ e gửi nhé.


Đã liên hệ Zalo chưa thấy trả lời. Sđt em xxxx171

----------


## dangduc

> Đã liên hệ Zalo chưa thấy trả lời. Sđt em xxxx171


Vâng, e nhận được tn của bác rồi.

----------


## dangduc

> Còn mấy cái em lấy nốt


Vâng, bác cho e xin zalo nhé,

----------


## dangduc

E thanh lý tiếp vài món.
18. Bộ servo yaskawa sigma2 200W đủ cáp, jack bao test :Frown: đã xong)

19. Bộ servo omron 750W kèm hộp số shimpo 1:5 đủ cáp, jack bao test  :Frown: đã xong)

20: Khung router song mã full nhôm chưa hoàn thành bao gồm Khung, cặp combo Y, combo X, spindle Shin-oh: 20tr
Kích thước bao: 1056x840x464 LxWxH.
Hành trình trục y: 800mm, 4 ray 15 THK vitme 1520.
Hành trình trục x: 400mm, 2 ray 15 IKO vitme 1525.
Spindle Shin-oh: 2.2Kw 17.000 rpm.

----------


## dangduc

21. Cặp motor vexta 2 pha size 86 - hộp số 1: 6 phù hợp cho bác nào muốn làm song mã dùng thanh răng bánh răng: (đã xong)

22. Hộp số xuyên cốt ZK130 + motor mitsu j2 400w: (đã xong)

----------


## dangduc

23. Miếng nhôm kích thước 450x620x12 (đã xong) cho các bác âm mưu như hình  :Big Grin:

----------


## dangduc

24. Bộ driver CSD2112-P và động cơ PK268 size 57 Vexta chạy xung chiều: 250K/1 bộ,1tr5/7 bộ.

----------


## Phongchi0354469966

Em có mấy chiếc hộp số hành tinh còn mới, mà không dùng tới.
Bác nào cần liên hệ em nhé
Em báo giá tốt ạ.


Zalo: 035.446.9966

----------


## dangduc

25. Bàn hút 600x450x25 nặng gần 31kg (đã xong)

----------


## dangduc

Cần nâng cấp máy e thanh lý ít đồ, các bác ưng món nào ới e nha  :Smile: .
26. Bộ step 5pha Vexta size 86 PK5913AHW và driver RKD514H-C, (xong)

27. Driver step 2 pha RD-021M8 (xong)

28. Bộ bánh răng vành khăn D=500mm kèm step 2pha hộp số size 86: 1,1tr/ 1 bộ, 2 bộ 2tr.

----------


## dangduc

Em tiếp tục thanh lý  :Smile: 
29. Driver vexta RKD514L-C 220V + PK569 2tr/ 3driver + 2motor (đã xong)

30. Driver 5 pha sanyo 1tr2/ 3 cái

31. PLC mitsu 800k

----------

